# Hit and Run in St Maarten



## YachtSplinter (Apr 11, 2016)

HIt and Run. Yacht "Marifa" Bavaria 47

On 31 March yacht "Marifa" dragged her anchor and caused damage to my boat. The owner Gerard Sirot seemed honourable and was going to sort the damage, a value was not yet aggreeded on, we were waiting for some local quotes. 

On Monday 4 April in the morning he checked out of St Maarten.
I'm hoping he is still on the island as he wanted to see friends here. so we can sort this problem out, if you see "Marifa" or Gerard please let me know.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Sounds like the situation sucks, I don't understand what you think airing your dirty laundry here will accomplish. Not like it was a deliberate action to damage your boat. You know who it was and where they are from. Should not be hard to track him down if he did leave. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## YachtSplinter (Apr 11, 2016)

This is not dirty laundry, it's a request to help me find someone who did a runner.

As you think it's easy to locate this man then can you show me how, because I do not know how to.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Was there any dispute as to cause? I hear of anchor dragging disputes all the time. One says they dragged, when the other says there were opposing chain v rope v scope and point figures at each other.


----------



## jackdaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry, But is the sailing version of a 'He said, she said'.

Your first post here is to complain about someone else. We have no idea who you are. And even if we did, we'd have no idea if your version of the story is the actual truth. Take it to law enforcement or your insurance company if you want satisfaction.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

jackdaw said:


> Sorry, But is the sailing version of a 'He said, she said'.
> 
> Your first post here is to complain about someone else. We have no idea who you are. And even if we did, we'd have no idea if your version of the story is the actual truth. Take it to law enforcement or your insurance company if you want satisfaction.


Didn't you mention how you had been accused of dragging 'up wind' a while back? Gotta love those folks. lol


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

YachtSplinter said:


> HIt and Run. Yacht "Marifa" Bavaria 47
> 
> On 31 March yacht "Marifa" dragged her anchor and caused damage to my boat. The owner Gerard Sirot seemed honourable and was going to sort the damage, a value was not yet aggreeded on, we were waiting for some local quotes.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to the forum. If you become a contributing member here generally more people will respect your comments and question your motives less. What kind of damage was done to your boat? Where were you anchored? Were you onboard when it happened? What color is Marifa?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Can everyone STOP PICKING ON THUS GUY?

FFS!

He was anchored about 100 m from where I am now.
He is a cruiser on a limited budget and needs your HELP not your imature rantings.

Everyone on the morning VHF net has been looking for the boat, to no avail. So its probably skipped to another island.

So if you can help then please help. If you can't help then just pipe down.

Remember it could be YOU that needs help next.


Mark


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Gee, Mark. If we understood the situation better, perhaps there would be something we could add that would help. Posting on a global internet forum to ask if we've seen someone locally is a tall order.


----------



## jackdaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> Gee, Mark. If we understood the situation better, perhaps there would be something we could add that would help. Posting on a global internet forum to ask if we've seen someone locally is a tall order.


No doubt, Mark, who died and promoted you to chief sailnet nanny? ;^) Personally I think globally naming and accusing someone of what amounts to a crime on the internet based on a single persons word and viewpoint is tacky.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> Gee, Mark. If we understood the situation better, perhaps there would be something we could add that would help. Posting on a global internet forum to ask if we've seen someone locally is a tall order.


Cruising you're not in "Kansas" anymore where a report to the Coast Guard is flashed up and down the cost.
I the Caribbean every island is its own country and most have their own Coast Guards. Its a diplomatic marvel to get reports sent to each country just a day sail away. Unless a maritime emergency where MRCC Fort DeFrance, Martinique handles it, and the USA has SAR responsibility on the high seas of the area.
And this damage just isn't enough for inter-government liaison. So what choice has this guy got?

He put it on this forum and others not for those living in far off countries but for those cruising down here.
Why not?
I would.



Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh, and folks here may respect the OP more if they saw his boat: modern, fast looking, very well kept... and he built it himself from scratch.

Plus I would think she was built in Europe so he has done some big passages... certainly a story many would regard highly.


Mark


----------



## jackdaw (Nov 21, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Cruising you're not in "Kansas" anymore where a report to the Coast Guard is flashed up and down the cost.
> I the Caribbean every island is its own country and most have their own Coast Guards. Its a diplomatic marvel to get reports sent to each country just a day sail away. Unless a maritime emergency where MRCC Fort DeFrance, Martinique handles it, and the USA has SAR responsibility on the high seas of the area.
> And this damage just isn't enough for inter-government liaison. So what choice has this guy got?
> 
> ...


Trust me, I get all that. I've clicked my heels, you know. ;^)

But this issue remains, Who is who? And who is right? The first one of them to show up here? Maybe different if the dude was a known player here. But he's not. Sometimes you gotta man-up, and not be a crybaby on the internet.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

"Chief SailNet Nanny" 

I like that but unfortunately, in Andrew's absence, ya got me.

I get both sides. Both points made. If you are in the area and can help, please do. If you are not and can't, berating the OP isn't going to make the sun set any differently. He came asking for people in the vicinity to keep their eyes open, which won't cost anyone anything.


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't see a problem with the OP asking if anyone has seen a sailor/sailboat. He's explained why he's looking for him. They'll work it out, sounds like a gendarme may be involved if the OP finds him.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> ....He put it on this forum and others not for those living in far off countries but for those cruising down here.
> Why not?
> I would......


I certainly don't blame him for trying. Assuming he's in the right here (do you know that?), I wish we could help.


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

jackdaw said:


> ...Personally I think globally naming and accusing someone of what amounts to a crime on the internet based on a single persons word and viewpoint is tacky.


I think you're overlooking the fact that the accusation is made in the first person, ie the person doing the "naming and accusing" is telling us what happened to him, not passing along something that he heard. True, we readers should reserve judgment, but if he really was wronged then I wouldn't expect him to gather a consensus before he makes his claim.

At any rate, he simply asked people to let him know if they see this person, not to sink his boat and take him aboard in irons.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Well although I am a fair bit down island [ Grenadines] I will keep my eyes open for him.

Might I suggest you also post this info on the East Caribbean Cruisers FaceBook page. I guarantee a more sympathetic audience over there. Members there were successful recently in tracking down a superyacht that did a runner without settling it's salvage bill after getting towed off a reef.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

If you were or are not in the area then perhaps it would be better if you did not respond. Giving your $.02 to a conversation in which you have no knowledge or direct involvement is not beneficial. I think the quote I posted in another section said "A walk through the ocean of most men's souls would scarcely get your feet wet." The saying apparently has proven to be true once again........


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

Where's the irony button?


----------



## YachtSplinter (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks Mark for your support, I really appreciate it.

I understand that nobody here knows me and it's only one side of the story but it's a difficult situation I am in. I was too trusting and have little experience in there matters and didn't collect the insurance details ect.. from this guy I also didn't report it straight away because I thought it was under control, and to be honest I do not like to trouble the authorities over small boat troubles when they probably have a limited budget and need to chase more worthy criminals.

I did try to report the situation to the Dutch coastguard and Police but they weren't interested and as Mark said there is no communication between each island. A murder I am sure they will communicate but a small boat damage claim...no way.

So I tried the Local Radio net to see if he is close but no luck, I hired a car to visit the islands anchorages with no luck, it was nice to see the island though. So if the guy has traveled further I need to reach a wider audience. I have tried the St Maarten Facebook page and another further north, and a couple of forums.

I could say I am just looking for Gerard and his boat but no one is really going to take notice of that so I had to offer a bit of information for people to care and help.

I did build my boat myself, it took 3 years of my spare time and all the spare cash I could earn. I am an a trip from the Uk to New Zealand. I left the Uk last summer for the Azores, a 12 day trip out into the Atlantic in a 21 foot boat, then I carried on to Maderia,Canaries,Cape Verde and now in the Caribbean. I'm a offshore sailor on a small boat with a smaller budget, I'm no boat bum or scammer. 

I personally hate confrontation and just want a quiet life but in this situation I do feel I should shout out loud and try to find this guy. I'm not here for a shame campaign just want to be able to get the situation sorted buy finding this guy.

I fully understand I am new here and nobody knows me, but would you say the same negative things to me if you rocked up to my boat for a chat or I met you in a bar, so far in the real world everybody has believed me and not put me on trial..just a thought...


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

It all sounds reasonable to me and not overly aggressive. It's what I would do if somebody damaged my boat. Accidents will happen but it's just the decent thing to do, to make amends when you have a mishap.


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

Splinter, Your request for help seems reasonable. Hope you find the fellow and you guys straighten it out.


----------



## WheresTheBrakes (Sep 29, 2008)

Best of luck Splinter, I hope it gets resolved quickly !


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I hope you are able to track the guy down and sort it out. Did he accept full responsibility at the time? What was damaged?


----------

